
The Genius and Tragedy of Patrick McKenzie - urlwolf
http://sebastianmarshall.com/the-genius-and-tragedy-of-patrick-mckenzie
======
mooism2
I wish it started with a disclaimer stating that it makes unwarranted
assumptions about patio11. Only at the end does an edit admit "[t]his post set
off a huge controversy", and it doesn't detail what inaccuracies the post
contains.

